# Q for the lighting gurus



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What is the difference between 700 and 800 series fluoro. lamps?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What is the difference between 700 and 800 series fluoro. lamps?



:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:





















































:whistling2:










































































































:laughing:

Obviously 100


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> ...


:furious: :furious:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> :furious: :furious:




:devil2::devil2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :devil2::devil2:


So I guess you don't know the answer then? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What is the difference between 700 and 800 series fluoro. lamps?


The 800 series is better CRI more light out put.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh sorry carry on..:devil2::devil2::blink::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The 800 series is better CRI more light out put.:thumbsup:


Thanks Harry. Now did you Google that?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Thanks Harry. Now did you Google that?


What's Google??:blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> What is the difference between 700 and 800 series fluoro. lamps?


Do you mean 7000K T8 bulbs


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Do you mean 7000K T8 bulbs


No, the lamp designations of 735, 741, 835, 841, etc. I don't think there is any such thing as a 7000K lamp. :blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Thanks Harry. Now did you Google that?


Of course, I can't believe he didn't include a link...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No, the lamp designations of 735, 741, 835, 841, etc. I don't think there is any such thing as a 7000K lamp. :blink:


The higher the number the higher the Kelvin temp. The lights are brighter at the higher end and colder. The lower end goes toward the warm white spectrum


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The higher the number the higher the Kelvin temp. The lights are brighter at the higher end and colder. The lower end goes toward the warm white spectrum


Yes, I am aware of that. But the difference is the series number, 700 and 800. 800 is better and more expensive, I'm just wondering what the differences are.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I don't think there is any such thing as a 7000K lamp. :blink:


 Wanna bet?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Of course, I can't believe he didn't include a link...


Oh sorry here is one....:whistling2::laughing:


http://www.sylvania.com/ConsumerProducts/LightingForHome/Products/BulbType/Fluorescent/Octron/


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Wanna bet?


Ok, maybe one exists for special use. But a commonly available 4' T8 lamp? Doubtful.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I put in the 841 and 741 and used a light meter. I could not see or read the difference however the 841 is supposed to be brighter


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> So I guess you don't know the answer then? :laughing:


No, no I do not. :no:

That is 'geekier' knowledge then I would have a clue about, looks like you need Marc. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No, no I do not. :no:
> 
> That is 'geekier' knowledge then I would have a clue about, looks like you need Marc. :jester:


I think there are some lighting guys here who argue about ballasts and lamp configurations all day long who could answer this.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Peter D said:


> No, the lamp designations of 735, 741, 835, 841, etc. I don't think there is any such thing as a 7000K lamp. :blink:


Lamp colors, 741's for me!


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Peter D said:


> What is the difference between 700 and 800 series fluoro. lamps?


The first digit represents the color rendering index (CRI). A measurement of how colors appear to the human eye. 100 being the highest as in incandescent or a candle. 
The next two digits are the first two of the kelvin or color of the luminescence.
So 741 and 841 are the same color of light (4100k), but the 800 will have more lumen output and colors will appear more natural. 










Kelvin Chart


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hooray! A helpful answer! I had wondered about this very thing a while back. But then I forgot about it. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

goose134 said:


> Hooray! A helpful answer!


How they hell did that slip into Peters thread? :laughing:


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

The "7" and "8" refers to the "color rendering index" (CRI). Basically the higher the number, the 'truer' the colors look in the light the lamp outputs.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

700 series lamps are the low end version that typically come with fixtures. You can buy them in bulk for under a $1. or used to be able to. 

800 series are longer life, higher lumens, better CRI, and overall a better product. We only buy 800 series. If you warranty any work, you want 800 series. 

If I'm not mistaken, 700 series are actually phased out as of next year, as they don't meet the new efficacy standards for T8. (Lumens per Watt)

And.....^^^^^what those guy's said.


----------

